# I hate this



## lithman (Nov 13, 2013)

Good evening,
My ibs has gotten to the point where I have become somewhat incontinent. Accepting this fact I finally decided that I have to where a diaper. This is very hard to deal with. I have always had "issues" but not until 7 ago was it diagnosed. I got the diagnosis right after having my sigmoid colon removed due to diverticulitis. My problems have only got worse over the years to be where I am now. This is so humiliating, I had just put on my diaper for bed and was laying down when it happened. Now I have to clean up and change. Luckily my family is asleep. My wife is supportive but my daughter has not idea. I am so tired of the constant fear and pain that accompanies my incontinence problems. I thought the surgery was going to help. Now I am afraid to go get the mail. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## leelee227 (Nov 22, 2013)

Awww I'm so sorry u are dealing with this.I no its hard but just stay stronge and just focus on being happy. think positive and just push on. Laugh at yourself and just see it as part of your life. Also feel bless that u ha ve someone that's supportive.


----------



## swood1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Lithman,

This has been the most stressful time of my life.

There is no one that truly understands the full scope of embarrassment that a person with IBS goes through.

I used to take my gym bag with me to work because I could hide a change of clothes in it without being too conspicuous. Then two things happened quite by accident.

First, being in my 50's I started studying old style Korean Karate called Tang So Do, to try and lose weight. The side focus of control of the mind, body, and emotions actually helped me to deal with the IBS by gaining good control of my muscles . Almost eliminating the IBS completely. Now I'm not saying that Karate is for everyone. But the old style that has the old meditation, control of body, spirit and emotion works well.

The second thing which basically made my IBS disappear is at the web site that I'll list here which is: http://goodhealth.emtuanh.com

I wish you well!!


----------

